# Is jogging good for fat burning?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Recently started doing cardio again and tend to add it to the end of a weights session.

In terms of fat burning, is jogging any better or worse than LISS (incline treadmill)

Will only be doing 25-30mins treadmill fast jog as I feel my fitness would improve as well.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

10-15 minutes of intermittent hiit would be better imo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HIIT 20 min....although I see ppl 'saying' they just did this for 20 min and iv been watching and it's not what I call HIIT...if your doing it properly it's a killer and you wouldn't want to go over 20 min without puking!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

If you heart rate is at the same rate as the treadmill, for the same period, no real difference.

HIIT is good if you can do it.  6-7 x 30 second sprints with a reasonable gap between them (studies show up to around 5 mins is fine) will burn as much fat during after burn as 60 mins SSCV/LISS.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> HIIT 20 min....although I see ppl 'saying' they just did this for 20 min and iv been watching and it's not what I call HIIT...if your doing it properly it's a killer and you wouldn't want to go over 20 min without puking!


Will work myself back up to HIIT, just need a fitness boost first.

Totally agree about not doing it properly.

Needs 100% on the sprints to make it effective but it is the best all rounder


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> HIIT 20 min....although I see ppl 'saying' they just did this for 20 min and iv been watching and it's not what I call HIIT...if your doing it properly it's a killer and you wouldn't want to go over 20 min without puking!


Agree there hun. I managed 9 mins doing HIIT Saturday, 15 sec all out 90 sec recovery. Thought i was going to pass out when i got off the cross trainer. I would like to see someone do 20 mins HIIT


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i know most are saying HIIT as the studys proves its results ... but if u prefer jogging and your gonna be able to maintain that and stick to that longest then go for that ... example ... 25min jog > 300 cal .... 40 min liss > 300 cal ... same out come


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Big ape said:


> i know most are saying HIIT as the studys proves its results ... but if u prefer jogging and your gonna be able to maintain that and stick to that longest then go for that ... example ... 25min jog > 300 cal .... 40 min liss > 300 cal ... same out come


Exactly mate, I'm looking at it from a fitness point of view as well. LISS won't be as effective as jogging would and the calories burned are quicker, hence less time at the gym.

When I'm feeling a bit fitter then I will add in HIIT occasionally.

First time doing cardio in 12 months so not wanting to go balls out straight from the start


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Papa Lazarou said:


> If you heart rate is at the same rate as the treadmill, for the same period, no real difference.
> 
> HIIT is good if you can do it. 6-7 x 30 second sprints with a reasonable gap between them (studies show up to around 5 mins is fine) will burn as much fat during after burn as 60 mins SSCV/LISS.


Papa roach

I have tried to search for team wild on Facebook,red tube etc and cant find it.

Can you link me to the pics of the lady in your avi, would be interested in her leg routine such as squats etc.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

www.team-wild.com is the main page.

www.team-wild.com/oc is for our coaching.

www.facebook.com/TEAMWILDTVC is our facebook page :thumb:

You will find everything off there.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Exactly mate, I'm looking at it from a fitness point of view as well. LISS won't be as effective as jogging would and the calories burned are quicker, hence less time at the gym.
> 
> When I'm feeling a bit fitter then I will add in HIIT occasionally.
> 
> First time doing cardio in 12 months so not wanting to go balls out straight from the start


Yeah nothing worse then just walking on a treadmill for 40mins watching the clock tick .. mind numbing!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big ape said:


> i know most are saying HIIT as the studys proves its results ... but if u prefer jogging and your gonna be able to maintain that and stick to that longest then go for that ... example ... 25min jog > 300 cal .... 40 min liss > 300 cal ... same out come





G-man99 said:


> Exactly mate, I'm looking at it from a fitness point of view as well. LISS won't be as effective as jogging would and the calories burned are quicker, hence less time at the gym.
> 
> When I'm feeling a bit fitter then I will add in HIIT occasionally.
> 
> First time doing cardio in 12 months so not wanting to go balls out straight from the start


Just my 0.02, but it depends what level of LISS you are doing, ambling along at 4.5 Km/H I would agree. However I conducted an experiment in the gym over several sessions with jogging on the flat at up to 10 Km/H and incline (12%) walking at up to 6.2 Km/H, and the incline walking burned more calories every time, about 20% more at the upper speeds. These were conducted with heart rate monitors linked to the machines with weight and age used as well. I know the machines wont give a truly accurate indication of the actual calories burned for each individual, but I have had calories burns in excess of 1000 in an hour of incline walking.

My point is that it is difficult to quantify that one is better than the other in terms of fat loss unless you know the parameters involved.

Also when incline walking it is absolutely key that you DONT hold on to the machine, this makes it significantly tougher.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Also when incline walking it is absolutely key that you DONT hold on to the machine, this makes it significantly tougher.


See this way to often !!!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big ape said:


> See this way to often !!!


Very true mate.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Id take it steady then, build up your fitness till you feel you can attempt HIIT and then give it ago


I was doing HIIT last year when working with my coach.

Was doing 30secs flat out and 60secs slow and worked up to 20 mins

Definitely not for the light hearted if doing it correctly


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Diet is the key here tho chaps/ladies. Running your ass off will do very little without a good plan in place.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Anything that burns calories is good for fat loss.

HIIT is brilliant for fitness, and more efficient in terms of time, but it also cuts into your recovery ability more than low intensity training - so you need to find the right balance.

My personal method is a 20 minute blast on either a cross-trainer or rowing machine 4-5 times a week, trying to blaze off as many calories in 20 mins, and then I go for a walk at lunchtimes on work days, which gets through another 200-300 calories without impacting on recovery at all


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Agree there hun. I managed 9 mins doing HIIT Saturday, 15 sec all out 90 sec recovery. Thought i was going to pass out when i got off the cross trainer. I would like to see someone do 20 mins HIIT


I usually do 20mins HIIT 6am fasted. (fight camp)

Spin Bike:

20secs on

40sec off

- 20rounds.

probably why all my fights i go the full distance and still dead on lol...


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

This guy I coached over 14 weeks for instance did just 20 mins a day x 5 a week until the last 2-3 weeks.

Cardio helps, but its just a tool.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Major Eyeswater said:


> HIIT is brilliant for fitness, and more efficient in terms of time, but it also cuts into your recovery ability more than low intensity training - so you need to find the right balance.


Agree ... thats why i usually start my cut with HIIT ... then taper off onto liss as i get deeper into it


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

herc said:


> I usually do 20mins HIIT 6am fasted. (fight camp)
> 
> Spin Bike:
> 
> ...


Im not fit enough to do that at the min, id be sick.

I use the spin bikes if the room aint locked up, otherwise i use the cross trainer as i find turning up from level 8 to 14+ is quite easy


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Im not fit enough to do that at the min, id be sick.
> 
> I use the spin bikes if the room aint locked up, otherwise i use the cross trainer as i find turning up from level 8 to 14+ is quite easy


wasnt easy at start think i managed 15rounds lol. but got there in the end.

i would have done that 3 times a week 6am before breakfast whilst cutting up for fight.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

30minutes of jogging wth?! i'd say that's way to much for cardio especially after weights,i couldn't imagine the muscle loss from it lol. I do 30minutes of LISS during my cut 3-4 times per week switch AM/PM if i'm busy or not.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Diet is the key here tho chaps/ladies. Running your ass off will do very little without a good plan in place.


My main aim isn't to try and get shredded, more to keep lean 11-12% bf but also to improve my fitness a little

Diet is usually

Shake and pb

Eggs, mince, coconut oil

Chicken, rice, green beans

Turkey Bolognese, whole wheat pasta

Lean steak, wedges, broccoli

Greek yoghurt, whey, almonds

2800 cals

280 pro

120 carb

120 fat

Add bcaa intra and glutamine to shakes.

750mg test

38

5ft 11"

14st 7lb

13-14% bf abs outline visible


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> I know the machines wont give a truly accurate indication of the actual calories burned for each individual, but I have had calories burns in excess of 1000 in an hour of incline walking.


Most exercise machines are fairly accurate in their ability to measure the power (joules per second / calories per hour) that you are exerting against the machine.

To work out your calorie burn, they generally multiply the power by 4, since the average person has an exercise efficiency of around 25% (25% of the calories you burn are being put to useful work, and the rest are expended lugging your limbs around, shunting fluid & blood around your body and wasted as heat)

The individual difference is usually in a person's exercise efficiency. Bigger people tend to have lower efficiency because there is more of us to keep slinging back & forward, but training at something improves your efficiency as you learn to do the exercise more effectively.

Walking is more efficient than running, because runners expend a more energy continually keeping their weight off the ground. This may explain why you were able to show a higher calorie burn walking uphill - not because you were expending more energy, but because you were able to exert more power against the machine.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

herc said:


> wasnt easy at start think i managed 15rounds lol. but got there in the end.
> 
> i would have done that 3 times a week 6am before breakfast whilst cutting up for fight.


Kristina as planned HIIT twice a week first thing in a morning. Im aiming to up the rounds every week until i can do the 8 without feeling like im going to pass out lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Kristina as planned HIIT twice a week first thing in a morning. Im aiming to up the rounds every week until i can do the 8 without feeling like im going to pass out lol


lol good luck with it. youll be smashing 20rounds in no time


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Exactly mate, I'm looking at it from a fitness point of view as well. LISS won't be as effective as jogging would and the calories burned are quicker, hence less time at the gym.
> 
> When I'm feeling a bit fitter then I will add in HIIT occasionally.
> 
> First time doing cardio in 12 months so not wanting to go balls out straight from the start


Gutted..wanted to see the 'balls out challenge picture' :tongue:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Gutted..wanted to see the 'balls out challenge picture' :tongue:


I'll put pics up in AL


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I'll put pics up in AL


Lol...I'd be too scared to enter AL.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

When I was dieting last I wasn't doing HIIT, even though it's rated quite highly. I just ran as usual but each time I went I I made sure I beat my previous time running 5k and then ran 10k and did the same and so on. Had good results


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to be a runner and I can tell you all jogging is good for is fuking up your knees


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

finlay04 said:


> I used to be a runner and I can tell you all jogging is good for is fuking up your knees


..and ankles in my case.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Just my 0.02, but it depends what level of LISS you are doing, ambling along at 4.5 Km/H I would agree. However I conducted an experiment in the gym over several sessions with jogging on the flat at up to 10 Km/H and incline (12%) walking at up to 6.2 Km/H, and the incline walking burned more calories every time, about 20% more at the upper speeds. These were conducted with heart rate monitors linked to the machines with weight and age used as well. I know the machines wont give a truly accurate indication of the actual calories burned for each individual, but I have had calories burns in excess of 1000 in an hour of incline walking.
> 
> My point is that it is difficult to quantify that one is better than the other in terms of fat loss unless you know the parameters involved.
> 
> Also when incline walking it is absolutely key that you DONT hold on to the machine, this makes it significantly tougher.


I'm frustrated Lorian has stolen the 'likes' feature as this post desperately deserves a lot of them. Absolutely, SS can be extremely effective depending on a range of things - one of the most important being level of performance in SS - steady state cardio doesn't automatically mean Low Intensity.

Take an Olympic level marathon runner or rower. Their personal VO2 max is going to be very high, so what counts for them as exercise at a moderate VO2 max on their personal scale would be burning more fat kcals than a recreational bodybuilder.

A fairly extreme example of difference but even within non-elite athletes of a similar group like recreational bodybuilders there can be a very high variation of fitness and fat burning capacity from SS exercise. If highly fit and specialised to one form of cardio rather than another then the one you've trained yourself to perform best in will likely be the most effective form overall - forget the averages from studies using small groups of untrained individuals or athletes with unequal training levels to yourself.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BBC say not

https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD9072A0164DC9415


----------

